# One week into being back together...



## DjF

We were separated almost 2 years for a variety of reasons, but mainly because I chose beer over her and we were better parents than husband and wife...

A year ago, I started Living Free, a Christian based 12 step program, 6 months ago we started MC, last weekend she moved back home...it was a turmoltiuos 2 years with numerous lows, few highs...but we managed to work through it, as we worked on our spiritual life, we found ourselves moving closer together...

Gots lots of work to do to keep working to become one again, I need to keep moving forward to become the husband my wife deserved when she married me 27 years ago...

I've learned what not to do, what to do...with plenty of what ifs in between...I couldn't sleep when she left becuse the bed was empty, can't sleep now because she is next to me and I don't want to let go...

It's been tough, and I'll keep you posted as our recconciliation continues...but I am in love...


----------



## SkyHigh

Congratulations!!!!

Oh man, I've been pulling for you for awhile now, man.

I'll keep praying for you. Best of luck, buddy!


----------



## DjF

Thanks SkyHigh, I truly appreciate that...we should be okay...but the debt we incured during the 2 years of separation will certainly be a challenge to get past...even grocery shopping has been interesting, we have 2 different favorite stores, she doesn't like the way I do laundry...I make food to spicey...

I'm having a blast...my son who has always been bvery close to me, has welcomed his mom back home...


----------



## 36Separated

Superb news


----------



## daisygirl 41

Lovely news. Really hope everything goes well for you
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me

Awesome news. All the best to you!


----------



## 36Separated

was D ever on the cards during this time?


----------



## DjF

for her yes, never for me...

Quick update...

Things are going smoothly...we have been going faithfully to MC, I have become a facilitator at my substance abuse group...just seems we are so busy I saw her more when we were separated than I do now that we are back together...but, we make sure to stop anything we are doing when the other leaves or gets home and greets them, we constantly take time to talk about everything...we both freely say "I'm not sure about that" so as not to let things build, we know that is a signal that we need to slow down and talk...

She is sitting down next to me right now looking at bills...wow, this is going to be a huge hurdle...living separated put us in huge debt, gonna be tough to dig out of...but we will manage...

take care and God Bless!!!


----------



## millers4691

Wow. Congrats to both of you... And I pray for you that it will last forever.. :smthumbup:


----------

